# History of Supersuite Furniture Ltd Veneer Wardrobe



## minilathe22 (3 Jan 2020)

Hello everyone,

I was looking for a wardrobe and came across this one in a charity shop and had to have it. I am considering if/how to tidy up some of the scuffs and marks on the veneer which I believe to be walnut. I also only have one key, and the lock is a bit like a Yale door lock in that it always locks when you close the door. So a spare key is definitely on the list.

The only history I can find is that this was the Gentleman's wardrobe, as part of a 3 piece set, with a larger Lady's wardrobe and a dressing table. 

It is marked inside Supersuite and has a British Standards kitemark dated 1960.

The key is inscribed SuperSuite Furniture Ltd which seem to be long gone.

Abtbody remember these? Any history they can share?









Thanks.


----------



## minilathe22 (3 Jan 2020)

Extra photo


----------



## Geoff_S (4 Jan 2020)

Of it's time, but really nice


----------



## Droogs (4 Jan 2020)

have a look here for a place to start

https://www.danishmodernsd.com/archive.html


----------



## AndyT (5 Jan 2020)

There seems to be plenty more info here

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... tn__=-UC-R

but it's on a strange site called "Facebook" which seems very keen on having me set up an "account" - sounds a bit dodgy to me.


----------



## yetloh (6 Jan 2020)

Beautility were a big outfit in the 50's.


----------

